

Dart 1.0 in Summer, next: Dart VM in Google Chrome - tosh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Gsrvya_T2Y&feature=youtu.be&t=11m40s

======
tosh
TL;DW:

    
    
        * Dart 1.0 to land this Summer
        * Dart to be submitted to a Standards Body
        * Next Step: get Dart VM into Google Chrome
    

The whole interview is quite interesting imho as it is a compact 10min Q&A of
what's going on with Dart. Recommend watching if you want to be up to date
(more info than in the press articles about Dart).

